# MiniTrees first grow! 600 Watts, in a search for a pound!



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Well here's the deal. I ordered 5 fem. Wonder Woman seeds from Nirvana and had a bad time getting them so I ordered 5 fem. Wonder Woman and 5 fem Seedsman White Widow from Attitude and they got here in about 12 days! After recieving the seeds I decided to do 4 seeds. 2 Wonder Woman and 2 White Widow. I had read MBlaze's journals and was a big fan of the way he grew his stuff, so I decided I was going to do the same, but didn't want to wait so long so instead of doing 1 tree per 600 I decided to do 4 Mini Trees under my 600. Here are some details on the grow.

*Grow Room:*
3.5x4x6.5
600 Watt HPS
Aircooled hood
435 CFM inline fan for cooling light and airflow
2 Oscillating fans
7 Gallon pots

*Seeds:*
2 Wonder Woman
2 White Widow

*Soil and Nutrients:*
Fox farm organic soil mixed with perlite
General Hydroponics nutrients
Botinicare Sweet grape for 4 waterings during flowering

*Light Cycles*
Veg: 18/6
Flowering: 12/12

*Lets get this journal started!*


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Day 1-7:
I was worried about the 400 MH being to strong for the seedlings so I decided to start them off under a 150 Watt HPS for the first 3 days until they got their legs under them. I planted them in their COCO Pellets and then placed them in the 7 gallon pots! At this point I didn't have an aircooled reflector just a winged one. After 3 days I put them under the 400 Watt MH.
These are the pictures from days 1-7 of Veg











Switched over to the 400 watt MH at this point to stop the stretching and get them under some better light.





































Days 8-14

Put in some fresh soil since they stretched under that 150 Watt HPS during the first couple of days. Looks pretty green and healthy in there! They're loving that 400 Watt MH. For the first 3 weeks im not going to use any nutrients just water and then i'm going to gradually introduce 1/4 strength nutrients and work up to the full dosage. Placed the light 12" away from the tops of the plants.


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

The end of week 2 is upon us, time for fimming! The girls have four sets of nodes now and are working on their 5th and 6th. Not sure at the time if I fimmed them right, but I'm happy with the way it turned out. I took some pictures of the girls undergoing their surgery. I used tweezers and seperated the 5th set of leaves and clipped 3/4 of the way down on the 6th set of leaves on all 4.

Days 15-22


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

So the girls got pretty bushy last week just like I was hoping for! I'm really trying to fill up this room, wall to wall with buds! So now that weeks 1-3 are out of the way it's time to start off with 1/4 strenth nutrients with these girls. I've been watering them every 6 to 7 days since these pots are so big and i've been trying to keep the majority of the water around the edges so the roots have to stretch out, want them big and strong! I started my LST'ing on day 29 by tying all the branches down. Also got my new hood, aircooled all the way!! Did a little pruining. Cut off the first two nodes main nodes and worked my way up each branch a little bit.

Pics days 23-29:


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

So now that they got their little tie down lets see how things go. The next week should be rather interesting since this is their last week of veg!! They'll get 36 Hrs of darkness after day 35 and then will put in the HPS bulb and get this 12/12 cycle going.

Days 29-35
















Tied back down again!







Check out how even the canopy is!!


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Time to start flowering these ladies! Basically just let them do their thing this week and gave them full strength flowering nutes.

Days:36-42


































































Stalks are looking nice and thick!


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like i'm about 2 days behind on my watering scheduling :/ They're a little water deprived on the first few pics, but start to look nice again once they get those nutrients back in them. Basically just tying them down to keep them even and trying to keep up on the watering. 

Days 43-50:


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

So I got the girls tied down and the canopy back to even. I try to keep the 600 Watt HPS 6-8 inches away at all times.
Days 50-57:


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Camera died so no pics from days 58-63. Pics start back up on day 64.

Pics days 64-71


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

This is where things get fun. Had a little insident with my roommate/friend. We're kind of not on good terms anymore so kind of got a little scared. He got kicked out of the house and I had three options at this point. Scrap the project and call it quits, Chop them now and hope for the best, or move them over to a friends house I trust. When it came down to it I picked option 3. So I started building my new box over at my friends house, in a garage, and getting things situated over there so not to many pictures from days 72-79. Got me a green light in the mean time though 

Days 72-79:


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

No pictures for 14 days!! Basically my friends place isn't nearly as consistant as mine so i've been dealing with a HUGE range of temperatures the girls are seeing during their "night" cycle. During their lights on period the temps and humidity are perfect ranging from 68 degrees to 80 degrees depending on the night, except for when I couldn't get over there for 4 days to adjust things they had about 3 days of 90 degree lights on temperatures. They're basically roughing it now which really bums me, but am hoping for the best still, ya know. Didn't take the camera over there with me until tonight so here are some pics from day 93. I'm expecting about 23 more days. They get a feeding tomorrow and then one more in 5 days. After that they're getting pure PH balanced water for the next 14 days and then harvesting on Feb 14th hopefully!! White widow and wonder woman are going to be my valentine date 

Day 93:


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright that's all I got for making this journal for tonight. I'll go back through it and make it more detailed and organized later, but I atleast got most of the pics up for you guys tonight and I know that's what matters the most to you lol


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

12.............


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

13.............


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

14.............


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

15.............


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 21, 2010)

Why all that?


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 21, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Why all that?



Space for pictures and such .. he can edit the first 15 posts he made to do what ever with but cant wait for this to get sum pic in it minitrees


----------



## minitrees (Jan 21, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Why all that?


I've already basically completed the grow, but don't want to type up the whole journal tonight and I would like people to be able to see the grow without having to look through all the comments and what not.


----------



## Z0oted (Jan 21, 2010)

well, Let's see it!


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn I wish I knew that!


----------



## minitrees (Jan 22, 2010)

GrowingfortheGold said:


> Damn I wish I knew that!


Pics starting to roll in for you


----------



## minitrees (Jan 22, 2010)

Z0oted said:


> well, Let's see it!


There you go! Those are most of the pictures i've got of the grow. Gotta go back through them and make sure I didn't miss any.


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 22, 2010)

minitrees said:


> There you go! Those are most of the pictures i've got of the grow. Gotta go back through them and make sure I didn't miss any.



Looks great only went thru about half but looked great


----------



## Sticki (Jan 22, 2010)

Top notch stuff mate, Very well done


----------



## minitrees (Jan 22, 2010)

Sticki said:


> Top notch stuff mate, Very well done





PhillTubes said:


> Looks great only went thru about half but looked great


Thanks guys. I'm going to take some more pictures on Sunday. I think mabye this time i'll take them with the D60.


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Jan 25, 2010)

Very nice job


----------



## minitrees (Jan 26, 2010)

So yesterday marked the 14 day countdown. I flushed each 7 gallon pot with 21 gallons and took some pictures with the ladies out and about. 
Still with the cyber shot...
White Widows:


























Wonder Woman:


----------



## GorrilaGrower (Jan 27, 2010)

ok first of all awesome job, i really like the way you layed out this grow journal i didnt hafta go thru 60 pages of posts it was amazing...i wish more people knew about this technique...as for the plants they look amazing are you going to post harvest pics and weight?


----------



## minitrees (Jan 27, 2010)

GorrilaGrower said:


> ok first of all awesome job, i really like the way you layed out this grow journal i didnt hafta go thru 60 pages of posts it was amazing...i wish more people knew about this technique...as for the plants they look amazing are you going to post harvest pics and weight?


Thanks man, it means alot!
Harvest pictures and weight should be coming soon! After pulling them out and really getting to look at them, I think I might be getting more than a pound! Any guesses on final weight from everyone???


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jan 27, 2010)

damn mini that's some sticky icky!!!..........inspiring!!!!


----------



## hazex (Jan 27, 2010)

real damn nice for real


----------



## GorrilaGrower (Jan 27, 2010)

i want to guess 16-18 ounces
there should be a sticky in the grow journals section with this as an example on how to set up a good journal


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn good grow man. I hope mine turns out like as successful as yours.


----------



## korporate (Jan 28, 2010)

nice grow! I start my WW in 2 weeks seeing this is getting me excited!!!


----------



## minitrees (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody and I just hope the end of this grow goes as smooth as the rest of it did. I'm a lil nervous on the curing process, but have done alot of reading and research and hope I do it right. I'm hanging for 7 days to dry regardless of how dry I think it may be. I watched a friend dry his for 3 days thinking it was dry enough and it ended up having that hay smell. In reality those 3 days probably weren't long enough of a drying time.


----------



## AquafinaOrbit (Jan 28, 2010)

/\That all depends on your humidity. You could dry in a room with very low humidity and the outside would feel crisp withing 2-3 days, of course thats to fast for the inside to transpire all of its moisture outward. That said, by properly using the jars and burping you can control the weed to where the extra moisture will balance the rest and cure as it should.


----------



## User Name420 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very awesome dude!


----------



## minitrees (Jan 31, 2010)

User Name420 said:


> Very awesome dude!


Thanks man! Should get some new pics up on Monday for you guys. Getting close to meeting the axe!


----------



## OZUT (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet grow man....


----------



## don2009 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the style of this journal great job and grow man +rep cant wait to see the pics so i can look at the whole journal again


----------



## minitrees (Feb 1, 2010)

don2009 said:


> I like the style of this journal great job and grow man +rep cant wait to see the pics so i can look at the whole journal again


Thanks man! I can hardly wait for this to be done, it's been to long!


----------



## radric davis (Feb 2, 2010)

Man ur grow and journal format are spot on bro. Ready to c ur final yield


----------



## Mister.Sinister (Feb 3, 2010)

They came out gorgeous... Nice work man. Hope they're as good as they look. Sucks to hear what happen with you and your roomie.


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Minitrees love how even you kept the canopy.
But i have a few ?'s
Did you only veg for a month?
How tall were they when you went in to flower?
Did you leave the ties on once you started tiein down or did you have to move them every few days to keep everything that even ?
when you tied them down would you only do the taller limbs or would you do all of them ?


----------



## j wizzle (Feb 4, 2010)

you will get a pound or more for sure...great grow man. nice journal. just very impressed over all. i did a wonder woman just last week actually that yielded over 10 oz with a 600w too. i also had some OG chemdawg & blue widow, so ill be getting my pound from my 600w too.

the one complaint i have with your journal is you put the days into total days and that doesnt really help as much. it would be better if you had a veg and flower day. so like day 45 of flowering (60 overall) would be better but its still a very good journal


----------



## minitrees (Feb 5, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> Hey Minitrees love how even you kept the canopy.
> But i have a few ?'s
> Did you only veg for a month?
> How tall were they when you went in to flower?
> ...


Thanks man appreciate it.
I vegged for 5 weeks after I saw the first sprout.
I didn't really measure the height at any point during the grow. The way I kept the canopy so even is by tying down the tallest ones first and then when the lower branches passed that point I would tie them down, even with those. As the branches would turn up i'd just tie them back down until I ran out of room in my box. At that point the only option I really had was to let them grow up. Sometimes I would have to move ties around, but for the most part I kept them all tied to the original ties.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 6, 2010)

Pics Pics Pics... The countdown continues:


----------



## haze2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im Interested in your final weight. Haze2


----------



## minitrees (Feb 6, 2010)

haze2 said:


> Im Interested in your final weight. Haze2


Me too. 

You guys can see in some of the pictures if you look close enough that the WonderWoman is really starting to change colors!! (Purple)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

scribed...


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 6, 2010)

There looking great mini trees ... cant wait to see the yeild and such on the ww..


----------



## spesh123 (Feb 6, 2010)

fukn nutta result in your grow well done mang


----------



## Fipi (Feb 6, 2010)

bring it on mann


----------



## minitrees (Feb 6, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> scribed...


Stoked to have you!! 
I read everysingle page of your journal and kept up with it until I started mine. Reading through it and seeing your stuff come along was really fun to watch and inspiring. I guess MBlaze has inspired many of us!
If anybody wants to learn how to grow like this, they should go read up on gypsybush's grow, because he was coached through it by the best!
Are you not doing another grow or what's up? You think i'll hit a pound with this?


----------



## newgreenhobby (Feb 6, 2010)

Great grow man!! And the way you made the journal so we did not have to read thru all the comments to see the grow, was a great idea!!! I have 5 white widow that will be done in 2 weeks also!!! I think you will get about 10-16 ozs!! GOOD LUCk


----------



## travon (Feb 6, 2010)

beautiful!i'm glad i ordered wonder woman but which breeder is your white widow just curious cause i have some from greenhouse seed and was wondering if mines will come close to that. 5 out of 5 stars fars as i'm concern OH! MUST HAVE MISSED IT THE FIRST TIME READING, SEEDMAN SORRY ABOUT THAT


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 6, 2010)

i love your style, so how do you do it
just do the grow first and take plenty of pics
then post every thing later


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Stoked to have you!!
> I read everysingle page of your journal and kept up with it until I started mine. Reading through it and seeing your stuff come along was really fun to watch and inspiring. I guess MBlaze has inspired many of us!
> If anybody wants to learn how to grow like this, they should go read up on gypsybush's grow, because he was coached through it by the best!


WOW! 

Thank You for the kind words...

Mblaze IS one of the TRUE Masters of RIU...

I am so thankful to him and everyone on this site...




> Are you not doing another grow or what's up?


Not trees... as FUN as they are... I cannot justify the cost of vegging so long...

My Zero Veg SOG produces top quality buds at 25% to 35% CHEAPER, because of the HID veg time involved with trees......

I just veg moms with cheasy fluorescents... and the 2400w in the flower room are ALWAYS at 12/12... 

Much cheaper, even if the plant count is high...




> You think i'll hit a pound with this?


If not more... you did a GREAT JOB filling your space...

I was truly AMAZED.!!!

I can totally see that you READ and knew what you were going to do beforehand... KUDOS for that!!!!!


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Feb 6, 2010)

That's beautiful. And it's awesome how I don't have to look through the whole journal to see the progress.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sagensour (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice cant wait for the final #


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 6, 2010)

think you will yield over a pound with those 4 plants. there looking great and fat.


----------



## travon (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm really impressed that i had to ask a question;on one of your post you said you pruned,do you mean by topping again or just trimming some fan leaves, thanks


----------



## glassblower3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

first grow???c'mon are you sure??looks like you know your way around a cannabis plant too me....respect!


----------



## don2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> first grow???c'mon are you sure??looks like you know your way around a cannabis plant too me....respect!


I hope I can do that my first time when i move to cali that is well done cant get no better than that hey are you starting another grow?


----------



## minitrees (Feb 7, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> first grow???c'mon are you sure??looks like you know your way around a cannabis plant too me....respect!


lol, well I helped a friend who was just messing around and had a plant in the window for like 3 months. He didn't know what to do with it so that's when I started researching and found him a 400 Watt HPS. This is my first real grow from start to finish on my own though.



travon said:


> I'm really impressed that i had to ask a question;on one of your post you said you pruned,do you mean by topping again or just trimming some fan leaves, thanks


I pruned the first the first two nodes completly off and then trimmed up each branch, starting from the main cola, apx. 3 shoots. If you look at some of my pictures of under my plant you can see where I pruned.



GypsyBush said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thank You for the kind words...
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very true on how trees do take longer, but it's a trade off for having low plant numbers. If plant number wasn't an issue for me I'd do a vertical grow with three shelves!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

awesome fucking grow dude!!! top notch shit!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome fucking grow dude!!! top notch shit!


Can't say it any better than that. ^^^ 

I hope you hang around RIU for a while minitrees.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Can't say it any better than that. ^^^
> 
> I hope you hang around RIU for a while minitrees.


lol thanks guys appreciate it alot!!
Today was a busy day and also week 11 of flowering.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

So the girls got the axe today, literally, I couldn't cut through them with the pruining scissors or a steak knife very easily. Here are some pics of them in the process of drying. I only cut off the big sun leaves. I'm going to trim them in 8 days and then put them into 1 gallon jars.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL..!!!!

I would think you want to trim NOW, while the leaves are still green and "sticking out"...

I have waited before and did not enjoy trimming crispy leaves that had drooped onto the buds... I think a much better job can be done while FRESH...

But like everything else this is a matter of opinion...

May I ask why you prefer to trim after drying?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't help to drool some more...

That's AWESOME..


>


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> BEAUTIFUL..!!!!
> 
> I would think you want to trim NOW, while the leaves are still green and "sticking out"...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!
Well when I helped a friend cure his we trimmed them real nice before he dried, but they ended up smelling like grass. I was really worried about that happening to me, so I read through a bunch of threads for a couple day and found an article that really made sense to me and made me feel confident that my buds would smell amazing. I just figured i'd rather spend a little extra time trimming than have bud that smells bad :/
Link
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/299372-buds-lose-smell-after-harvest.html



Shrubs First said:


> Drying is the most key part of the whole smell and flavor department,
> not flush.
> 
> Smell and flavor are related to the chloraphyl in the plant matter, while
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

That "grass smell" is not really the smell of grass... it is the smell of the chlorophyll braking down... that is why hay and dead grass smell similar...

You get rid of that in your buds by NOT QUICK DRYING and with a long CURE...

Trimming has nothing to do with it...

But of course that is just what I believe...

Do as you like.. you have definitely earned it..

But since I like to remove EVERY BIT of leaf with small scissors... I prefer to do it while the leaves are sticking out.. making it easi to reach them at the base of the stem...

My buds are 99% meat.. very little leaf...

But I am sure anyway you do it, if you cure it right, you will have some fine tasting DANK...


----------



## greenthumb213 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dam nice job for u first grow bro


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Link
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/299372-buds-lose-smell-after-harvest.html


Did yo notice that the guy said his humidity is VERY LOW...

Then SURE!!! you do not want a quick dry... so keeping the leaves help retain some moisture... and thus helps taste.. but by preventing a quick dry in a harsh environment... nothing else..

In a more "normal" setting say... 50% RH.. you do not need to slow down the process... it will happen slow enough...

Did that make any sense?




Shrubs First said:


> ...now that I think about it
> thats just my experience, here in colorado it is dry as hell, no moisture,
> 0-5% humidity, so i gotta keep my shit real humid and leaving the plant
> whole helps. But if you're in a humid environment, you gotta chop that
> shit up or else it could mold!


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> Did yo notice that the guy said his humidity is VERY LOW...
> 
> Then SURE!!! you do not want a quick dry... so keeping the leaves help retain some moisture... and thus helps taste.. but by preventing a quick dry in a harsh environment... nothing else..
> 
> ...


Yeah I did read that and was wondering if I should do it this way or not, because my humidity is at 55% in the room right now. Do you cut your buds off of the main stem and hang them all up individually?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

My drying closet is kept at 50% RH (fresh buds always raise it for a bit) and heated to 65F, with constant but very gentle airflow... no fans POINTED at the buds... 5 days and the stem snaps but does not break..

I like to cure my weed a little on the chewey side... so I gotta watch like a hawk for mold at first... but I like the slow dry and long cure taste and smoothness...

If I raise my closet temp to 75F, I can jar them in 48 hours... but that is too quick of a dry, in my opinion...

Here is how I dry my buds... same as Mblaze by the way...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

No trying to tell you what to do...

But if it was me... regardless of buds on stem or not...(separate buds are just easier to hold and trim)... i would trim now...

As much as you can anyways... after they droop it gets kinda hard, so you might wanna wait for them to dry then...

I do not think it will matter much either way... Just watch it closely...

Please understand that I am not saying you did anything wrong... just that I would do different...

In the end... ALWAYS go with what YOU know...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

And if you do decide to trim now.. and do not want to deal with the droopiness...

IF THEY ARE STILL FRESH AND NOT DROOPING TOO MUCH...

You can fresh cut the bottom of the stem and stick them in a "emergency flusher" (another thing I picked up from Mblaze) .. basically just a bubbler bucket... and you stick the stem in the water...

Like a cloner almost...

Mblaze flushes his plants like this for 3 days before trimming...



M Blaze said:


> As for the flushing, I hear a lot of people say to flush for 1-2 weeks as I used to do but I have found a better way to flush that takes less time.
> If you use this 'Emergency Flush' method then it only takes 3 days so you can still give your plants nutes it needs in the last few weeks to help increase yield.
> 
> This is how the Emergency flush is done:
> ...





>


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> No trying to tell you what to do...
> 
> But if it was me... regardless of buds on stem or not...(separate buds are just easier to hold and trim)... i would trim now...
> 
> ...


I think tomorrow i'm going to cut them from the main stem and trim them up. Lets hope I don't get that grass smell!! I prefer to have very very little leaf matter in my bud so, if I trim now I know i'll be able to do a much better job.

BTW, nice drying set up I like it. That's were i'm lacking. My drying room is just a closet with an oscillating fan circulating air underneath. RH at 55% and temps at 69.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 8, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


> And if you do decide to trim now.. and do not want to deal with the droopiness...
> 
> IF THEY ARE STILL FRESH AND NOT DROOPING TOO MUCH...
> 
> ...


Dang!! I so wish I would've know about this method 2 weeks ago. I flushed mine for 2 weeks this time, but would have prefered this way.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

You can still use it to keep the girls "perky" while you trim the rest...

It SUCKS to trim droopy weed... in my opinion...

And it sounds like your closet is just fine for drying.. just try to keep it dark and do not blow the fan directly at the buds...

I'll look and see if I can find Al' B. Fuct's thread on his bud dryer...


... here .. found it...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/8973-bud-dryer-manicured-smoke-3-a.html



>


----------



## pazsion (Feb 8, 2010)

wow, lovely.. i'm about 1 month into flowering, and with 2-60 watt soft white bulbs..

with one plant like this.. i'm concerned that my lighting is too weak..
and the wrong type of lighting to get good results during this time.. 

should i venture outside winter timings? at all? or should i just get more watts? better spectrum? and stick to 5-8 hours on?


----------



## oh really??? (Feb 8, 2010)

pazsion said:


> wow, lovely.. i'm about 1 month into flowering, and with 2-60 watt soft white bulbs..
> 
> with one plant like this.. i'm concerned that my lighting is too weak..
> and the wrong type of lighting to get good results during this time..
> ...



You have go to read the grow FAQ. https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq

Start with number one and read till the end. Then jump into a forum discussion based on your interest and query. 

but in short. . .yes you need more watts running at 12/12 for flowering. That's 12 hours on and 12 hours off. Don't go by seasonal day/nights. You veg between 16-24 hours of light and you flower at 12 hours of light. 

light up and watch this. . . 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6985232172273655970&ei=ovlwS9-ACI-EqQKq0tnBBg&q=i+grow+chronic&hl=en&view=3&dur=3#

goodluck


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a pretty cool little video...

I would do many things differently, but I can't frown on anything he said...


----------



## minitrees (Feb 12, 2010)

Well it's been 5 days of hanging now so they've basically shrunk down as much as they're going to ( I hope). It looks like so much less when its hanging up and is all dried up. So now that you guys get to see it all trimmed up and dried out, how much do you think I have hanging up? I put a hanger up in one picture for scale.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 12, 2010)

It is so hard to judge.. even when it is hanging in my house... much less from a pic,, but I think you should be very proud of what you did..


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 12, 2010)

he did ask for all that 
just guess


----------



## minitrees (Feb 12, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> he did ask for all that
> just guess


whats that mean??


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 12, 2010)

my guess 1lb 10oz


----------



## guitarabuser (Feb 12, 2010)

GREAT work! You should be proud. Looks about like my last harvest and that was 17 oz.


----------



## minitrees (Feb 12, 2010)

guitarabuser said:


> GREAT work! You should be proud. Looks about like my last harvest and that was 17 oz.


I hope so, that'd be great!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Honey, have you seen my blue shirt??? lol

_*Beautiful man*_



minitrees said:


>


----------



## don2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks AWESOME!!!!!! Whats then final weigh??????


----------



## coldme (Feb 13, 2010)

hey my dude that was a nice as journel im going with a 600 it does just as good as a 1000 ya shit looks 100 my dude








minitrees said:


> Alright that's all I got for making this journal for tonight. I'll go back through it and make it more detailed and organized later, but I atleast got most of the pics up for you guys tonight and I know that's what matters the most to you lol


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 13, 2010)

I Ent Been On In A While Due To Grow Getting Discovered but im back now and have much less head room so i think i gonna grow these minitrees That Look So Nice Real Good Job Brokiss-ass


----------



## minitrees (Feb 14, 2010)

GOAL REACHED AND SURPASSED!!!! Well the stems snapped 7/8 the way through tonight, 6 days of drying, so I cut them all up into beautiful nugs and weighed them out. The final weight is 482 Grams of some fire. It's starting to get that skunk smell back, and man is it strong. During the drying process it kind of had a skunk smell with a lingering hay smell with it. I think it may gain some more weight in the curing process, because it's like a brillow pad right now. I've never seen bud this dry, but I know it will get better during curing and if not i'm going to tape a little piece of wet paper towl to the lid to help. Sooooooo Stoked. In my book my First grow = a huge success for me 

First weight in: 482 Grams or 17.2 Ounces, also I achieved over .8 grams per watt. Actually I vegged with a 400 Watt MH so not sure if I average the 600 with 400 to make 500. If so I allllllllmost hit 1 gram per watt which was my second goal.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2010)

minitrees said:


> ...in my book my First grow = a huge success for me


----------



## minitrees (Feb 14, 2010)

GypsyBush said:


>


Thanks Gypsy!! I appreciate you following me on my journey


----------



## don2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome bro +++++++rep 17z's WOW How bout a pic of them dry and cure if possible?


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 14, 2010)

I was gonna guess 17.2 zips exactly earlier I just forgot...lol...great journal man, even better job, wish my first indoor grow went that smoothly, I need to check out some of the threads you've been reading...anyways man great layout, fun journal to flip through, hopefully this will start a trend for journals, just top notch work my friend...take care and enjoy...peace


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 14, 2010)

gr8 shit + rep


----------



## kaer44 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mt great, I love your journal and very easy to read and understand.
congratulations for your results already achieved, hopefully get better results in the next planting season. I really want you to post again in your next seasion, i love to read it.

btw where u get seeds ...? hope i get the seeds are good for me,
I am interested in auto flowering plant because I am a beginner and need lots of advice. and whether you have the experience to AF outdoor plant?

hope u can help me n stop by on my first grow soon ...

regards


----------



## GorrilaGrower (Feb 14, 2010)

lol i guessed 16-18 good job... got any bud shots for us?


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome!!! Great job!!


----------



## minitrees (Feb 15, 2010)

GorrilaGrower said:


> lol i guessed 16-18 good job... got any bud shots for us?


Yeah, sure do. I've been studying for this Engineering Mechanics Statics test so I'll prob get back on and reply to everyone after this test is over (tuesday night) so bare with me. I'll get them up ASAP.

Also I was pretty surprised with how accurate everyones guesses were. I think one guy who guessed 17 was actually going to say 17.2 which would've been spot on with my first weigh in! So props on the good guesses guys.


----------



## don2009 (Feb 15, 2010)

minitrees said:


> Yeah, sure do. I've been studying for this Engineering Mechanics Statics test so I'll prob get back on and reply to everyone after this test is over (tuesday night) so bare with me. I'll get them up ASAP.


Good luck with that! See you then


----------



## midnightoker (Feb 17, 2010)

unfuckingbeliveable....

You've inspired me to try some LST'ing on my next grow... Seems like it's the way to go for sure... Early in flowering here...tied up some branches today...obv too late for LST...but I could at least move some bud sites closer/into the light..


Well done man!!


----------



## minitrees (Feb 17, 2010)

midnightoker said:


> unfuckingbeliveable....
> 
> You've inspired me to try some LST'ing on my next grow... Seems like it's the way to go for sure... Early in flowering here...tied up some branches today...obv too late for LST...but I could at least move some bud sites closer/into the light..
> 
> ...


I actually LST'd the most during flowering in order to keep the light as close as I could to all the bud sights.


----------



## That 5hit (Feb 17, 2010)

minitrees said:


> I actually LST'd the most during flowering in order to keep the light as close as I could to all the bud sights.


+rep 
gr8 job - love this tip - cant wait for the next round


----------



## midnightoker (Feb 18, 2010)

minitrees said:


> I actually LST'd the most during flowering in order to keep the light as close as I could to all the bud sights.




so just the bud site limbs...nothing else right? No fucking with the stalk... just trying to get the limbs/bud sites higher up, more towards the light....tying them UP rather than down seems to make sense now being that the stalk is straight up growth rather than lst'd


----------



## joshsean (Feb 18, 2010)

One of my favorite Grow logs,

Props and thanks for the info. I look forward to another.


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice man thinkin of doin somethin similar soon, about that grass smell make sure you give em awhile to dry without sealin them in a bag or jar, went through the journal pretty quick did the smell turn out good ?


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 19, 2010)

hey man amazing grow i had a great time reading. you really did your homework before you set off and to be honest the fact that you set yourself an unrealistic goal for a new grower (a lb from 4 plants for a first time grower is unheard of if u ask me) and you went out there an murdered it! congrats brotha and let this be a lesson to anyone reading that if you take your time and pay attention to other ppls mistakes, you may avoid them all together.

so minitree how did u learn? i know u mentioned Mblaze (im a fan myself) and i was wondering if there was any other literature in your repertoire?

i also had a couple questions on your FIMing method. hope your test goes well and was wondering if you could provide me with some studying of my own; when u get the chance would u give me a step by step of your FIMing method or if ive missed it maybe somone could help with the page number?!

cheers bro, 

nck


----------



## PhillTubes (Feb 19, 2010)

Great Job minitrees , amazing work


----------



## minitrees (Feb 23, 2010)

So i wrote up this really long response last night to everybodies questions and stuff and then my internet died so it erased it all. I'll re do my response tonight and post some pictures of the bud in the curing stage. Sorry for the long absense.


----------



## JMAC323GT (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome grow and journal man. Glad to see you got your target weight as well, as I am planning on doing a 600w grow and was hoping for a pound too.


----------



## Dr High (Mar 4, 2010)

+ rep for you mini, this is a great grow, beautiful results!


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Mar 4, 2010)

great op going , cheers


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 7, 2010)

man im really hoping that this thread didnt die as well! mtree must be medicated haha


----------



## cuervoman13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, you have really motivated me. I'm doing hydro and picked up quite a few things from reading your journal. Thanks a lot!


----------



## minitrees (Mar 9, 2010)

Man, I haven't been on in a while, but this bud is crazy!! Everybody that has tasted it is shocked, including myself. Some of the best bud I'VE ever tasted.



cuervoman13 said:


> Wow, you have really motivated me. I'm doing hydro and picked up quite a few things from reading your journal. Thanks a lot!


Awesome! If i've helped one person that makes it all worth it, to me.


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 9, 2010)

i have also been helped thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey minitrees, I just read through most of this thread and wanted to say well done. That was a very nice grow


----------



## HaNDyGrOw (Mar 19, 2010)

Love the set-up.. After months of research and a KISS (keep it simple stupid ) attitude my set-up very similar to yours.. about 4X4 space 600 watter and 4 plants in 7 gallon buckets.. is very simple and grows large plants because the roots got alot of room to spread out.. I am wondering if haveing an even bigger bucket, if it would help? Walmart sells a 14 gallon flower pot like - Wheel barrel on two wheels.. but it think that would be overkill


----------



## Shagrat32 (Apr 9, 2010)

i was thinking about growing plants using a methot just like that but i went with a scrog. Next time.........


----------



## 150wHPS (Apr 9, 2010)

we never got any dried bud porn.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 9, 2010)

150wHPS said:


> we never got any dried bud porn.


yeah dried bud porn! dry bud porn! I bet its all gone.


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent job on the grow man. I am jealous. I am hoping to get as good results with my 600. You did a great job. Now that I know something like this is possible, I'm going to attempt it.

Good job.


----------



## exorcist1989 (Apr 10, 2010)

awesome grow man. 
props


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 10, 2010)

truly amazing grow man, beautiful work luv da way the wonder woman looks good job  but what ever happened with the dried bud porn?!?!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 2, 2010)

Awsome job for sure bro, just read the whole thread. My first grows were so terriable, nice to see you start off great. Your average gram per watt is awsome, good grow and good show.


----------



## cannibisox (Jul 16, 2010)

So, MiniTrees, Did you do a lot of cutting/pruning as the plants were flowering, in order to keep good light penetration and airflow? I have read that it effects the hormones if you cut them at all during flowering, and that could effect the quality and yield! Is this just some BS? Could you shed some light on the subject. Thanks!!!


----------



## tattoojoe (Sep 15, 2010)

DAMNNN,, i love it man, i love it. Ima bein doin tha same thing with a 18 gallon DWC and a 600w.

I love this mans grow, and especially for a first time grower.


----------



## OZUT (Sep 15, 2010)

This is one of the better journals and grows you'll find on here


----------



## minitrees (Oct 8, 2010)

OZUT said:


> This is one of the better journals and grows you'll find on here


Wow, haven't been on here in a while. Thanks for all the compliments though!


----------



## welshsmoker (Oct 9, 2010)

outstanding man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +rep


----------



## Mudslide9791 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow man, you've really inspired me! Starting my first grow soon. Fantastic + Rep


----------



## 5Jperday (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome work man,
Love your style.
Diggin those Thick stems.

MOAR PIXX!


----------

